# merry christmas



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

and happy new years to all on the PT . may the mew year bring all the tags you desire.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE AND A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR---------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

All the best as well from the northern crew.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas my friends.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas guys... I got a Mountain Lion tag for Christmas, now I just need to find a Lion.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas y'all

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Best wishes for this day and the new year.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all from here in Alberta , need to take a good long hike today and burn off some Turkey. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


azpredatorhunter said:


> Merry Christmas guys... I got a Mountain Lion tag for Christmas, now I just need to find a Lion.


My suggestion...hunt Fox country. Every lion we've called in has been in the thick Fox hills(4,000-5,500 ft). Good luck Eric!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

